# Crappie!!! I am new at this but hink it is my calling!!!!



## CityGirl (Apr 17, 2006)

I have fished a few times and have always been decent with my luck. BUT this weekend I went fishing and it was so much fun. Granted I don't touch the fish or even bait my own hook. I caught a 3 lb. Crappie!!!! From my understanding that is pretty big. I am so excited I can't wait to go again!!!

Crappie Classic Here I Come!!!!!

City Girl :sniper:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Where did you catch a 3 lbs crappie at?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Welcome to the fishing fraternity, we'll let you in, even if you are a girl! :wink:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Yes welcom...that must have been some crappy would like to see a pic of it. :beer:


----------

